# Just A Few Pics



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

These are just a few photos i've taken of the cockatiels the last few days.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! I love Cookie's yawn and Bailee's wing stretch in pic 2 and 3!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cute, but I couldn't help but notice Bailee isn't doing a dorky pose on picture 1!! (sorry Bailee, you make up for it with your looks )


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cute pic's, it looks like Cookie is telling someone off


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I couldn't help but notice Bailee isn't doing a dorky pose on picture 1!!


Unusual isn't it!!


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

Only a few!?!?

I know you have more pics Bea. 
Where are they!?! 

They are both gorgeous. 
Both of them have a softness to their facial experessions.
It's adorable. I LOVE all the few pics you posted.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

A-n-M said:


> Only a few!?!?
> I know you have more pics Bea.
> Where are they!?!


 If you're lucky i might take some more later this afternoon. My camera has actually been suffering neglect the last few days - i think the birds are over due for a photo shoot.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Great photos Bea! 
You have a knack for taking a photo that really shows the character and mood of your birds! 
Also a very big thanks for creating Banjo's signature picture. The yellow of his name suits his head/crest colour perfectly!
Banjo likes it too!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! 

Feathers, i'm glad you and Banjo like the sig.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww i love the last one of bailee. He looks like he is saying "what?''. And that third one is to die for lol.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

They are all wonderful photos and like feathers said, they really show the characters of your Tiels.

I really must remember to take my camera downstairs with me when we are next watching the tv.


----------

